# FNG Review - MacBaren Navy Flake



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

The MacB Navy is very similar in appearance to their VA Flake. Lighter browns, very uniform cut, the flake size is mostly consistent. I've had the opportunity to smoke this both from a tin and bulk from a B&M that sells enough to keep it fresh, in both instances the moisture level has been nearly perfect for my taste or just slightly on the moist side.

I have enjoyed it through several pipes, but am currently smoking it out of a small bent medico briar that is well broke in on VAs and Navys, and that generally smokes flakes cool and evenly. Folded and did the ol' stuff twist and rubbed the top enough to produce some kindling.

The smell before lighting is mild, VA sweetness and what smells like a spicy rum, think Captain Morgan's minus most of the vanilla.

It smokes beautifully. Char it good and tamp it tight, once lit it seems to hold a cherry well through bouts of typing. The flavor starts out mostly VA with a light rum note that gets stronger through the first half of the bowl. The last half of the bowl seems to be stronger in the VA's with the rum spice sliding back to an accent.

Nicotine content seems satisfying, particularly on the back end. With the bulk option it seems to be readily available and a good value for it's price. This is becoming one of the flakes I keep on hand and smoke daily sometimes, just a nice example of a lightly navy'ed virginia flake.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Fine review whether for an FNG or a FOG. Myself, I never discerned as much rum as I did a veil of honey (perhaps a bit of honeyed rum?). I prefer doing the fold method with the flakes, as shown how in a YouTube video that some newbies to this blend have found useful. Good that you got some from your B&M that had been opened already, as NF benefits from some time in the jar. Although its appearance might be deceptively dry out of the tin, it benefits immensely - both in the taste and in the ease of smoking - from some drying time. Don't let it dry too much either. This was my first MacBaren and still one of my favorites although I haven't smoked it much lately. Which reminds me....


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

good review, I love NF as well and I preferr the fold and stuff that Macbaren recommends, always works for me.
never did detect rum, mostly a honey on toast taste 1st half that MacBaren is famous for then almonds 2nd half, that's the burley kicking hehhe
still love it to the point I want to stockpile a 100 lbs if I could hahahha
troy


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I love NF, I really do. It just sucks that I can't smoke it because it makes my throat all scratchy. Something they top it with just doesn't agree with my throat. Even though I don't inhale, it still gets in your saliva and down your throat.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

laloin said:


> good review, I love NF as well and I preferr the fold and stuff ... never did detect rum...


+2 Good review, FNG.

Here is a class package, perfect quality and a satisfying smoke for me. I admit it may go boring before a tin is empty but tossing in a little 5100 as the tin thins out turns it softer and sweeter - a nice change of pace for the last 1/2 ounce, sometimes. This is one of the all-time easy flakes to smoke - excellent for the newguy, by the way.

Rum? Never found it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice review, great stuff. To me the topping smells like honey, and I always detect a hint of cat piss in the room note on a freshly opened tin.


----------

